# Standard bearers



## winpoj

Dobrý den, jak byste toto sousloví přeložili v tomto kontextu:

As role models in society athletes are able to make a major contribution to the Olympic movement by becoming standard bearers for future generations.

Je to z nějakého dokumentu Mezinárodního olympijského výboru.


----------



## jazyk

Praporečník nebo vlajkonoš.


----------



## Petra123

Já bych se nedržela doslovného významu, protože do kontextu nesedí.
Např. i podle www.dicctionary.com je standard-bearer také "a conspicuous leader of a movement, political party, or the like".

Takže co třeba:
ambasadory (olympijského hnutí),
velvyslanci (olympijského hnutí),
lídry (olympijského hnutí),
reprezentanty (olympijského hnutí),
představiteli (olympijského hnutí)?


----------



## winpoj

Jasně, doslovný překlad se nehodí. Ostatně slovo "vlajkonoš" v dnešní češtině označuje spíš ty vypatlance, co se mlátěj na fotbale.

Mně nedává jasný smysl to spojení s budoucími generacemi. Nevím jestli se chce říct, že ti dnešní sportovci budou sport zosobňovat/reprezentovat pro příští generace (tj, např. inspirovat děti), nebo že budou budoucím generacím předávat svoje sportovní dovednosti (tj. trénovat děti)... nebo něco jiného.


----------



## Petra123

Já větu pochopila tak, že sportovci budou v budoucích generacích reprezentovat/zosobňovat celou olympijskou ideu - tj. budovat mírový a lepší svět výchovou mládeže prostřednictvím sportu, spíš než "jen" sport. A protože atleti ve společnosti fungují jako vzory, může právě to mít pro olympijské hnutí obrovský přínos.

Zavání to ideologií, ale právě díky spojení s tou ušlechtilou myšlenkou bych se možná nebála výrazů typu ambasador.

Ale můžu se samozřejmě mýlit, jde o mojí interpretaci. Otázka navíc je, jak to zapadá do širšího kontextu ...


----------

